# Shark fin antenna



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

That one has no antenna screwed into it. I know because my car looks just like that


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> That one has no antenna screwed into it. I know because my car looks just like that


Haha niiiice. Knew it was too good to be true. Oh well nothing to worry about I guess.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

They're delivered from the factory that way. The ones we were looking at on the lot were the same. The screw-in antenna was in the Glove Box.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> They're delivered from the factory that way. The ones we were looking at on the lot were the same. The screw-in antenna was in the Glove Box.


I wonder WHY they went with this antenna instead of the shark fin like I had on my Malibu? Most likely the same old story $$$$$$!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*Malibu* was designed in *USA* for USA radio stations, where they're _every-_where!

...*Cruze* (Daewoo Lacetti) was designed in *Korea* for _Asian_ radio stations, where they're fewer & further distanced, hence the _longer_ length.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*Malibu* was designed in *USA* for USA radio stations, where they're _every-_where!
> 
> ...*Cruze* (Daewoo Lacetti) was designed in *Korea* for _Asian_ radio stations, where they're fewer & further distanced, hence the _longer_ length.


Mmm...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that _single_ antenna assembly does LOTS of jobs:

• *AM* (530-1700 KHz) requires a LONG antenna length because of its' *LOW* RF frequency range.
• *FM* (88-108 MHz) requires a MEDIUM antenna length.
• *RFE* (315 MHz) remote keyless entry.
• *XM* (2-4 GHz) requires a SHORT "tuned" antenna length.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...that single antenna does LOTS of jobs:
> 
> • *AM* (560-1600KHz) requires a LONG antenna length because of its' *LOW* RF frequency range.
> • *FM* (88-108MHz) requires a MEDIUM antenna length
> • *XM* (S-band..315MHz) requires a SHORT "tuned" antenna length


That may be, I have no clue, but doesn't the Malibu antenna have to do the SAME thing with the same frequencies for AM, FM, and XM? The Corvette doesn't even have a visible antenna.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the *Corvette* is *plastic*, unlike our _metal-skinned_ *Cruze*, so it's antenna assembly can be hidden just about anywhere.

...at higher frequencies, the car body 'metal' acts as the "ground plane" for the stubby, ¼-wave length, antenna.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Fiberglass is not plastic.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the *Corvette* is *plastic*, unlike our _metal-skinned_ *Cruze*, so it's antenna assembly can be hidden just about anywhere.
> 
> ...at higher frequencies, the car body 'metal' acts as the "ground plane" for the stubby, ¼-wave length, antenna.


OK. SO, what about the Malibu and all the other GM cars with the shark fin?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> OK. SO, what about the Malibu and all the other GM cars with the shark fin?


...I believe it has the AM/FM antenna embedded in the front windshield.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I believe it has the AM/FM antenna embedded in the front windshield.


Maybe the back window? I saw no wires in my windshield on my Malibu. That still begs the question- if the antenna is somewhere in the glass, then why couldn't they do that with the Cruze?

I think in the other GM Forum there is a topic area for GM questions that "supposedly" people from GM read. Now I'm really curious. I'll post if I find a definitive answer. Thanks.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

The FM Antenna on a lot of previous GM cars was built into the rear windshield, my alero was, and my grand prix was.


----------



## randomid25 (Mar 15, 2011)

My 83 suburban has the antenna in the front windshield. Guess they've been doing it a while.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...my 2009 Vibe has two _separate_ antennas: a rear-central roof-mounted, little, spiral-wrapped, antenna for AM/FM; and a small, shark fin antenna for On-Star™ on the right-rear roof.

...the GM Pontiac (RIP) Vibe is _really_ a Toyota Matrix with Pontiac-badging, so the On-Star™ is a NUMMI production line "add-in" GM unit, something Toyota doesn't have.

...On-Star™ was introduced with the 2008 model year cars, but not on all models.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Will the shark fin not pick up as many radio stations? I want to take off the stock antenna but only if I can get the same quality with the shark fin.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

randomid25 said:


> My 83 suburban has the antenna in the front windshield. Guess they've been doing it a while.


Yep, a LONG time. The 1971 Caprice Classic I had back in high school had the windshield antenna. My 1965 Chevy C-10 pickup does not, but then, it doesn't have a radio either. LOL


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

I like my long antenna, makes my car look like it has a little tail 8D


----------

